# Sadzīves tehnika >  Laminators EXLA3

## Andritissss

Labdien! Laminātoram Folellowes EXLA3 nobiris temperatūras devējs. Pēc izskata kā impulsu diode. Varbūt kādam ir nojausma - Kāds nosaukums (modelis) šai detaļai? Ja būtu pieejama principiālā shēma - vispār būtu ideāli. Jau iepriekš paldies par atbildēm...

----------


## Vinchi

Parasti laminatoriem man šķiet bija termoslēdži https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...7-913-57&toc=0

Būtu labi ja iesūtītu attēlu.

----------


## Andritissss

Varbūt tas arī ir termoslēdzis, tikai ļoooti maziņš. Informācijas par viņu nav. Diemžēl

----------


## australia

izskatās nevis nobiris, bet iznīcināts  ::

----------


## Andritissss

Sauc kā gribi, bet ko likt vietā?

----------


## ezis666

tas ir ntc termorezistors, dienžēl kāds bija pateikt vairs nevar

----------


## Andritissss

Tāpēc jau arī vajag shēmu...

----------


## Erglis

Atliek izdomāt, tik kurš no viņiem.
http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/KTY83_SER.pdf
http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/KTY84_SER.pdf

----------


## tvdx

Ergis 100% sure ka nav vēl citādāku modeļu ?

----------


## Andritissss

TVDX taisnība! Varianti var būt vairāk, nekā gribētos - piemēram: 
http://gdhongzhi.en.alibaba.com/product/532819952-212877480/Precision_Glass_Encapsulated_NTC_Thermistor_MF58_.html

Paldies Erglim - Ļoti iespējams, ka ar kādu no tiem var aizvietot. Bet var arī gadīties ka bez aparāta shēmas iznāks tikai tosteris.

----------

